# geberit syphonic trap



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

I had a urinal clog today at a factory, 
like these









with traps like these









bloody horrible things!!!!!!!!! no access to clean fully, clogged with chewing gum!
no stainer in bowl. bad design
Syphonic traps they are called, are they a european trap or do you guys have them?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I haven't seen anything like it. Must be a real joy when clogged.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

its a sealed unit so i said the the factory owner i can not warranty this unclog due to the type of trap, i contacted the manufacturer and they said its a replacement item when clogs!!!!! unbelievable when the traps are £10 each ($15), there were 5 urinals and 3 were clogged solid.
They are only 6 months old!!!!!! and the delivery time for new traps are 2 weeks!!!!:furious:

i will recommend changing these traps for 2" running traps.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Running traps are illegal in most of the USA. You can use them in the UK?



ianclapham said:


> its a sealed unit so i said the the factory owner i can not warranty this unclog due to the type of trap, i contacted the manufacturer and they said its a replacement item when clogs!!!!! unbelievable when the traps are £10 each ($15), there were 5 urinals and 3 were clogged solid.
> They are only 6 months old!!!!!! and the delivery time for new traps are 2 weeks!!!!:furious:
> 
> i will recommend changing these traps for 2" running traps.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Protech said:


> Running traps are illegal in most of the USA. You can use them in the UK?


oh right, why is that?
yes running traps are fine over here.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Are those waterless urinals?

Here's why running traps are bad. But it still depends on your code. 
http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=780
Read last post.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That trap looks like a very poorly designed product.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Running P traps are illegal here. However, if you were to pull 5 drop in jacuzzi tubs here. You would most likely find running traps on 3 of them. Where they missed the rough or were either too lazy. Or simply not alloted enough time to do the job properly by there greedy bosses. Instead of breaking up a little floor and moving the trap.

I bet that trap packs anice slushie to clean out....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

You would see a lot of European products that we might consider light weight and over engineered to us. I worked on toilets that had more moving parts than a space shuttle. 2 fill valves, 1 for the tank, 1 for the bowl, and a corrugated hose that plugged into a grommet in the the back of the bowl. It all works. 

Ian, have you seen any fixtures like what I am describing, Show us some more pictures.


----------

